# How Big Is Your Pond?



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

Just starting up the topic on pond sizes, I wanna see what other people have compared to mine. I have a 3000 Gallon in my back yard, I have 27 koi ranging in size, a albino channel catfish at 12 inches, and 5 turtles.

Pix are always good 







Sorry for the crappy quality. They were taken on my phone lol


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Eric. Sorry for the delay in replying. I was off this forum for a while. Nice looking pond. I love the shape. I have a 1,000 gallon, with a waterfall and a 6 ft. stream to the pond. I have a dozen goldfish (sarassa, shubunkin and fantails) and 4 small koi (about 6-7"). I also have some rosy minnows that help keep the mosquito population down. They (the minnows) increase in number each year.


----------



## Shrimpinista (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi, 
I have a 1800 gal pond with a waterfall. Not sure how many koi, probably around 20. They are getting more active now. Finally, the first signs of spring are coming. Here is a picture from when I rebuilt the waterfall. I added an underwater camera too. It is so much fun to watch them swim around.


----------

